# Natural light / reflector project #1



## jcdeboever (May 27, 2017)

Inspired by a @DanOstergren thread where he challenged us or me to use natural light and reflector. Can't find the link. Anyway....

This merely a study on the effect light directed from different angles has on the subject. Setup was morning sun flooding in from front of house. I used the light from the oval window in my front door to bounce the light onto the subject. First time I used a reflector. XT2 with 23mm f/2. Shot in raw, converted to Acros in camera, imported into snapseed from my tablet, no edit. My goal was to look at the light, how it effects the subject, and prepare me (gain knowledge) to use in real situations to improve image qualities. I took a series of shots, not posting all of them. Others not posted, including these are going into journal for reference / continuous improvement

What I learned.... Intentional direction of light creates an enhanced render of facial features, fills in shadow, smooths surface area, and creates drama. Different color reflectors produce different results, white (only one shown in thread) is noticeably softer than silver and gold. The transparent white can be used to defuse natural light (not shown here). Black can be used to block (not shown here). I am confident in my future use to use in real time situations. I needed more room to manipulate the reflector to produce a wider variety of light options. One more project outside to solidify learning curve.

1. I would like some feedback on what differences you can see that I may not have, so I can add to my journal so I can further explore and develop moving forward. 

2. Additional tips is highly welcomed.

3. Why would I use silver or gold as opposed to white?

1. Not reflected





1a. Reflected white




2. Not reflected




2a. White reflected




3. Not reflected




3a. White reflected


----------



## tirediron (May 27, 2017)

Nice little project. Thanks for sharing!  This illustrates really well how effective and subtle reflectors can. be. My tip would be:  Don't forget to "shape" the reflector for optimum results. Most people tend to use them flat, but. by bending and curving them you can really control their "output". Silver is used where increased speculating is wanted and good for very dark skin or a 'sunset'  look


----------



## jcdeboever (May 27, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice little project. Thanks for sharing!  This illustrates really well how effective and subtle reflectors can. be. My tip would be:  Don't forget to "shape" the reflector for optimum results. Most people tend to use them flat, but. by bending and curving them you can really control their "output". Silver is used where increased speculating is wanted and good for very dark skin or a 'sunset'  look


Never considered bending it, thanks.


----------



## Gary A. (May 27, 2017)

Man-o-man ... I wish I was there with you so we could both learn.  I would think that gold would be used to color the light ... give it a golden hour feel.  Did you change your camera settings between non-reflected and reflected?


----------



## smoke665 (May 27, 2017)

Nice write up, and worthwhile project JC. Couple comments -  

I've tried this with a head, and the difference between real skin and the surface of the head is different. Granted it allows you the opportunity to study the pattern of shadows, but I found it slightly different when I went to a real human. The advantage is the head doesn't complain, like my wife does, about sitting there while I study subtle changes. LOL
In addition to the comment by @tirediron about bending the reflector, you can also alter the shape/size of the reflector (think small spot/snoot) to only bring light into certain areas, or add flags or gobos to block the light. I have one built to simulate a plantation blind, but all kinds of shapes can be added.
I didn't see anything mentioned in your post, but I'm assuming that in your journal you made notations as to location, distance, size, angle, etc. of the reflectors? In doing a recent black line shot, I discovered just how much you can change the shape, and move reflected light.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 27, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Man-o-man ... I wish I was there with you so we could both learn.  I would think that gold would be used to color the light ... give it a golden hour feel.  Did you change your camera settings between non-reflected and reflected?


I did . Howrver, it was somewhat fruitless without the reflectance attachment I have on order for my meter. I'm all ears. I was more interested in seeing the sculpture property of the light. I tend to bite things off in chunks, study, move forward. I love the helpful, additional comments so far. Really finding it useful.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 27, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Nice write up, and worthwhile project JC. Couple comments -
> 
> I've tried this with a head, and the difference between real skin and the surface of the head is different. Granted it allows you the opportunity to study the pattern of shadows, but I found it slightly different when I went to a real human. The advantage is the head doesn't complain, like my wife does, about sitting there while I study subtle changes. LOL
> In addition to the comment by @tirediron about bending the reflector, you can also alter the shape/size of the reflector (think small spot/snoot) to only bring light into certain areas, or add flags or gobos to block the light. I have one built to simulate a plantation blind, but all kinds of shapes can be added.
> I didn't see anything mentioned in your post, but I'm assuming that in your journal you made notations as to location, distance, size, angle, etc. of the reflectors? In doing a recent black line shot, I discovered just how much you can change the shape, and move reflected light.


I did write a lot in journal for reference. Took a lot of meter readings. I could have been more diligent by using a tripod, Exposure settings, but it was getting confusing, so I focused on the sculptural aspects. I think once I get outside, I will be able to wrap my wrap my mind around it for a 3rd project. Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## DanOstergren (May 27, 2017)

I don't like doing shoots without a reflector. The only problem is that usually it requires having an assistant which isn't always possible. 

I'm glad you challenged yourself. There's no going back now!


----------



## pixmedic (May 27, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I don't like doing shoots without a reflector. The only problem is that usually it requires having an assistant which isn't always possible.
> 
> I'm glad you challenged yourself. There's no going back now!



i make the wife hold the hair light


----------



## jcdeboever (May 27, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like doing shoots without a reflector. The only problem is that usually it requires having an assistant which isn't always possible.
> ...


Nice.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 13, 2018)

test photo? ---  my chosen pix was too large to post.  got the "error message".    how and where do i "upload"?  stupid question?  vin


----------



## PaulR70 (Jan 17, 2019)

Years ago I did some head shots of some youth in our church group. The lighting was both natural and some shots were with incandescent lighting. I used a large sheet of white poster board as a reflector, curving the poster board. This worked very well, one side of board was dull and the other glossy and each side gave the fill light a different look. also the distance of your reflector from subject is going to effect the fill. I wished I could find those photos (early 70's) and study them.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 17, 2019)

This is the 16th part of the project. I have been working on this project for 20 months. It has been very time consuming. I have had a great deal of failure. However, I have learned that I can control a spill of light in a volume of ways. This is real hard when you love someone. You see everything like you feel when they come into the room or into the house, they light everything up in your world. The tension is super hard to dial down when you love someone, so much, you cant describe. I'm getting close. I think a dozen more shoots and different people could bring these in above amateur. Any critique is welcome. I am looking to sculpt the face bones better.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 18, 2019)

@jcdeboever with granddaughter her silly grandpa and mother have constantly poked a camera in her face since she was a tiny baby, plus she has a knack for creating "her looks" as she calls them. Then there's the other side when she doesn't know anyone is watching, that are pure gold. The posed opportunities you can light properly, the second is hit or miss. 

As to bone structure on little ones I hadn't really thought about it till now, but most of the young children of friends and family I've shot all have the slightly pudgy faces of healthy children. That natural layer of baby fat covers the developing structure below. Only in later years as it fades away, is the structure beneath really revealed.


----------



## DavidCohen (Feb 18, 2019)

It looks like a something amazing!


----------



## mrca (Feb 27, 2019)

I have 2 photoflex reflectors that are free standing.  a 3x6 with angled legs and a cross bar that allows it to be positioned with one hand.  a 6.5 x 6.5'  is clamped to a rolling stand with black on stand side white on other side.  Same panel on the 3x6.  Both are shock corded so the 3x6 can be split in half, then loaded in truck with panel in place then just snapped open once on location.  The 6x6 is bigger than I am but can be easily rolled about the studio.  Out doors, I use heavily sandbaged background stands to position with translucent to soften full sun.


----------

